

The 5 most popular Linux distributions - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/the-5-most-popular-linux-distributions-7000003183/

======
sharms
I am a Linux advocate and user, but this looks closer to flag than upvote. The
results are simply out of whack with any number of real world data sources,
from distributions own statistics to google trends.

~~~
CrankyBear
Well, as the story points out, there's no great data, but DistroWatch's
numbers are as close as we've got to a constant check on what distros are
getting attention and which ones aren't.

~~~
Zenst
I almost lost a my job over distrowatch once, was distro called lesbos (debian
based) - was harmless mistake that turned into a sitiuation comedy involving a
offline printer and a lady being first in the office to turn on the printer
the next day. We all laughed in the end.

But it is a good source of seeing what is out there and bringing new
distributions to attention in a central place and if you want a niche
distribution of any flavour then it is a great place to start out. But unlike
women or men you can play with more than one at once and still go back to your
favourite with no love lost, so by all means play around with other flavours,
VM's great for that as well at many levels.

------
Zenst
Given that the Android kernel is based on the Linux kernel then you could say
that Android should be on that list of most popular Linux distribution.

A article based on a snapshot of a site that lists Linux distributions is best
served in discussion by people listing the top 5 Linux distributions and
debating the merits of them. That said I'd say Android is by my definition the
most popular Linux distribution out there currently based upon volume of new
adopters per any recent period.

Also different distro's are more suitable for certain tasks than others and in
that it would be nice to see the uptake of distrobutions used per task
utilised. Some distro's may make certain applications as stndard or easily
installed and be more stable for those applications as apposed to other
distro's that take a bit more effort to setup the same application in a stable
way but is more suitable for other tasks/applications. So in that are we realy
seeing general distro's or dedicated distro's like DAW (Digital Audio
Workstation) of security ones for pentesting like Backtrack. So many factors
and to generalise as a top 5 like a music chart when you have so many types of
music is not useful at all accept for sheep and people who don't mind overly
accurate weather forcasts.

I liked Suse in the early days, Umbuntu though thats gone for me as most try
to over simplyfy things and in that I'm down to rolling me own, that said my
love of BSD distro's is greater and thats mostly as i'm one of those sad
purests that have still not truely forgiven the creation of RPM's, but I
accept it as I I have realised everybody is not me and in that everybody has
there own taste of distributions and some have even found there perfect fit
that has changed how they wanted it to, for those we would like to hear more
as anybody can say bad things about this and that but what are the good points
- that is what I want to read about from real users. Now is one of many
chances you get to tell your storys.

